
What are your most burning questions about code review? - michaeldorner
My question is simple: What are your most burning questions about code review?<p>Some words on my background: I am researcher working on modern code review and its quality. We collected code review data sets from different, very smaller and very large companies. The data set does not contain the content of code review, but all meta information (who reviewed which code with how many iterations on how many files...).<p>I think there are even more questions that we could think of. This is why ask you - especially from a practical, not only from scientific perspective!
======
Isammoc
The whole topic is mainly discussed over the web. But I always have the same
questions:

* How explain the value to managers and/or direction to add a step when the code review is not present in the company?

* How to enforce the process inside a team? What to do in front of a developer who do not want to change his/her code after a code review?

* When do you put the line between immediate correction or new ticket when code reviewing?

~~~
mr__y
> How explain the value to managers I have a feeling that the best explanation
> would be showing value of code reviews in actual dollars saved. I'm really
> curious if there is a way to estimate this, especially in long term projects

